# Is Donovan McNabb really that stupid?



## I Are Baboon (Nov 17, 2008)

He doesn't know the overtime rules in the NFL?  

Rich Hofmann: NFL overtime rules? Don't ask McNabb | Philadelphia Daily News | 11/17/2008




> "No, I didn't know that," McNabb said at his postgame press conference. The 10-year veteran said he was not aware that one overtime is all you get in the NFL in the regular season until the final play of that overtime, when the Eagles tried an unsuccessful Hail Mary pass. He said, "When the play was called, I kind of figured, 'I guess there's ties in the NFL.' "
> 
> He said, "I've never been a part of a tie. I never even knew that was in the rule book. It's part of the rules and we have to go with it. I was looking forward to the next opportunity to get out there and try to drive to win the game."
> 
> Then McNabb compounded his error by not knowing the postseason overtime rule. Those games do play to a conclusion for obvious reasons, but McNabb said, "I hate to see what happens in the Super Bowl or I hate to see what happens in the playoffs. You have to settle with a tie."


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya know, I had the sleep timer on the TV and I was nearly out when I heard that. Thought I had dreamt it..


----------



## largepkg (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, he's dumb as a stump. The main reason is the man has been in the league for 10 years now and a tie has happened a couple of time during that span. Also, what fucking 10 year NFL veteran retard is going to admit that to the press?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 17, 2008)

I am honestly amazed that _any_ NFL player, let alone one of McNabb's stature, is unaware that the game ends in a tie after one overtime.  How fucking clueless do you have to be???


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

You know, I hate to say this, but maybe Limbaugh was right.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2008)

A lot of players these days have no clue about history of the game, some of these guys just play the game never having read it's history.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^So true. Many of these modern day atheletes don't know who Lynn Swann is. Many of these guys just play for the huge salaries. I don't blame them, but man, at least know your craft!  Can you imagine a cop not knowing when to use deadly force!


----------



## zombul (Nov 18, 2008)

I amazed that the players aren't informed of this atleast when they go into overtime. I guess it's expected they know.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Nov 21, 2008)

He is done in Philly, and Reid should go as well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes.

He was benched because of how stupid he is.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2008)

Is he still eating Chunky soup?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you guys are jumping the gun a little bit. McNabb is still a viable qb in the league. It's not like the offense suddenly got better when kolb  replaced him.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2008)

he had a 13 QB rating before he got pulled yesterday.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> he had a 13 QB rating before he got pulled yesterday.



brett favre, john elway, dan marino, peyton manning have all had bad days. fans are way to quick for calling for a player/coaches head in my opinion. If fans had their way professional sports would end up looking like the french revolution


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2008)

His inability to scramble and move like prior to his ACL injury is why he isn't as effective.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> His inability to scramble and move like prior to his ACL injury is why he isn't as effective.



Plus he's dumb.  And _probably_ gay.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 24, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> And _probably_ gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2008)

It's Donovan's Birthday today.

Donovan Jamal McNabb (born November 25, 1976 in Chicago, Illinois)


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

Mom runs a photography studio in the Chicagoland area.  McNabb and his wife purchased their wedding photos from my moms studios/photographers.  

To make a long story short, if there was an A, B, and C package --after signing a 100+ million dollar deal-- McNabb bought the C package.

Cheap bastid.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 25, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> And _probabkly_ gay.



Was he drafted by the Yankees too?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2008)

Ask Rush Limbaugh


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Donovan is actually 16th all time in career passer rating. 

Other notables:
20. Jim Jelly
22. Roger Staubach
33. Troy Aikman
37. Warren Moon
39. Bart Starr
45. John Elway
54. Johnny Unitas
110. Terry Bradshaw

He might be an idiot and a cheap son of a bitch, but a bad quarterback he's not. It's kinda hard _not_ to be under a microscope as a QB when your team passes almost 70% of the time. 

I think Andy Reid's job should be in question before Donovan's. That fat son of a bitch can't keep his kids from doing crystal meth, let alone having grown men follow an offensive scheme he drew up on a fuckin Double Cheeseburger wrapper. Some of the worst crunch-time decision making in the game over the past few years has come from Andy Reid and company (Marty Mornhinweg is actually tops on my list).. Benching Donovan in a game you had a chance to win, then renaming him the starter 2 days later is just another one on the long list.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 25, 2008)

^ good post.

McNabb really hasn't been that bad this year.  Injuries have plagued the Eagles this year, not McNabb.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ good post.
> 
> McNabb really hasn't been that bad this year.  Injuries have plagued the Eagles this year, not McNabb.



and bad coaching.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> He might be an idiot and a cheap son of a bitch...



That's all we're saying.  

You don't bring your team to four straight NFC championship games by sucking.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Donovan is actually 16th all time in career passer rating.
> 
> Other notables:
> 20. Jim Jelly
> ...



passer rating is a horrible indication of how good a quarterback is if you are comparing across generations of quarterbacks. if you want to compare contemporaries with it then fine, but any list comparing bart star and johnny unitas with daunte cullpepper is an exercise in the absurd IMO


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> passer rating is a horrible indication of how good a quarterback is if you are comparing across generations of quarterbacks. if you want to compare contemporaries with it then fine, but any list comparing bart star and johnny unitas with daunte cullpepper is an exercise in the absurd IMO



Ok, let's do it this way then:

Here are a few stats from Bart Starr, Johny Unitas, and Donovan McNabb in random order. Tell me which career stats belong to which QB:

A. 65% win percentage, 58% completion percentage, 1.65 TD per game avg
B. 60% win percentage, 57% completion percentage, .96 TD per game avg
C. 64% win percentage, 54% completion percentage, 1.56 TD per game avg


Source site:  Pro-Football-Reference.com - Pro Football Statistics and History


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Ok, let's do it this way then:
> 
> Here are a few stats from Bart Starr, Johny Unitas, and Donovan McNabb in random order. Tell me which career stats belong to which QB:
> 
> ...



again back to the same argument. you can't compare those stats across those generations. The league and the game were/are different. 54% completion percentage then is way the hell better than a 58% completion now.

Who has the rings? who changed the position? who changed the sport? donavan McNabb is a great quarterback in our time. not of all time though


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> again back to the same argument. you can't compare those stats across those generations. The league and the game were/are different. 54% completion percentage then is way the hell better than a 58% completion now.
> 
> Who has the rings? who changed the position? who changed the sport? donavan McNabb is a great quarterback in our time. not of all time though



Not sure where you're getting this "greatest QB of all time bullshit", I never said anything about that...

Last time I checked though, winning games @ a high percentage was a pretty good indicator of talent, no matter when and what you play.  

Look, I'm not saying that Donovan is one of the greatest QB's of all time (never did, never will). But what I _am_ saying to the people that think he's complete shit is to look at the stats. His numbers compare with _anyone_ in the history of the game. 

You can't argue with the fact (well _you_ can I'm sure) that he's won 65% of the games he's started, unless winning games doesn't transcend generations either which I'm sure we're bound to hear next...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Not sure where you're getting this "greatest QB of all time bullshit", I never said anything about that...
> 
> Last time I checked though, winning games @ a high percentage was a pretty good indicator of talent, no matter when and what you play.
> 
> ...


I think Donovan is a top 5 guy of his generation of quarterbacks. He is a great quarterback who is hardly washed up. I'm not calling for his head at all. I think he is still a great quarterback in the league and the eagles should leave him as a starter and weather this storm.

Michael Vick had a high winning percentage as well. comparing McNabb to some of the greatest qb's of all time is just a joke. he doesn't stand up to an Elway, Marino, Favre, Unitas, Manning. regardless of what statistic one wants to use.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> I think Donovan is a top 5 guy of his generation of quarterbacks. He is a great quarterback who is hardly washed up. I'm not calling for his head at all. I think he is still a great quarterback in the league and the eagles should leave him as a starter and weather this storm.
> 
> Michael Vick had a high winning percentage as well. comparing McNabb to some of the greatest qb's of all time is just a joke. he doesn't stand up to an Elway, Marino, Favre, Unitas, Manning. *regardless of what statistic one wants to use.*



How about all of them?

You just named probably 5 of the 10 greatest QB's of all time, of course he's not on their level when it comes to awards in the trophy case, and once again, nobody is saying he is. However, _his_ _career stats on paper are just as impressive_, and you'd have to be a complete idiot (or in your case just an argumentative fuck-head) to say otherwise. But since you contend that stats don't matter, the NFL might as well just stop keeping them, right?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> How about all of them?
> 
> You just named probably 5 of the 10 greatest QB's of all time, of course he's not on their level when it comes to awards in the trophy case, and once again, nobody is saying he is. However, _his_ _career stats on paper are just as impressive_, and you'd have to be a complete idiot (or in your case just an argumentative fuck-head) to say otherwise. But since you contend that stats don't matter, the NFL might as well just stop keeping them, right?



all right you stupid cunt. pull your head out your ass. I don't have a problem with donovan mcnabb. ive already said he is a good quarterback that should remain the starter. and i like stats just fine when they are put into perspective. (something you are absolutely incapable of grasping). i find "on paper" stats to be asinine. like i said, michael vick has a pretty high winning percentage as well, but i wouln't put his name on any list. 

up until now i agreed with your point, i just felt the rational you were using to prove your argument was flawed. now i realize you are just a dumb ass. thats fine. now that it has been established it will be easier to deal with you.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2008)

a little sand in the vagina in this thread.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> all right you stupid cunt. pull your head out your ass. I don't have a problem with donovan mcnabb. ive already said he is a good quarterback that should remain the starter. and i like stats just fine when they are put into perspective. (something you are absolutely incapable of grasping). i find "on paper" stats to be asinine. like i said, michael vick has a pretty high winning percentage as well, but i wouln't put his name on any list.
> 
> up until now i agreed with your point, i just felt the rational you were using to prove your argument was flawed. now i realize you are just a dumb ass. thats fine. now that it has been established it will be easier to deal with you.



You're such a loser.  

There's no flaw to my rational, I was making the simple point that Donovan is better than most give him credit for AND YOU AGREE WITH ME YOU FUCKING IDIOT!!! But because _you_ don't find merit in stats, _my_ rational is flawed? You are such a pompous cocksucker. 

I don't expect any less from you though. You do this every time you're wrong. You attempt to destroy the credibility of the person you're arguing with by insulting them, telling them their _facts_ are somehow inadmissible, then sprinkling more bullshit on top all in hopes that somehow you can divert attention away from you being wrong. 

Choke on a dick fuckface.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2008)

eh.  i think mcnabb is over-rated.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

P-funk said:


> eh.  i think mcnabb is over-rated.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> a little sand in the vagina in this thread.



hahaha


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> You're such a loser.
> 
> There's no flaw to my rational, I was making the simple point that Donovan is better than most give him credit for AND YOU AGREE WITH ME YOU FUCKING IDIOT!!! But because _you_ don't find merit in stats, _my_ rational is flawed? You are such a pompous cocksucker.
> 
> ...



and im the one who name calls? you're argument is absolutely flawed. there are plenty of crappy quarterbacks who have a high winning percentage. (ive already given an example) and hall of fame quarterbacks with a low QB rating. there are also qb's with an amazing qb rating that in no way deserve hall of fame consideration. QB rating throughout the league is always going up. qb's of the 70's are lower than the 80's which are lower than the 90's and lower than today. what you are doing is comparing apples to oranges without acknowledging it for the sake of your own argument. in conclusion you are a dumb ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> and im the one who name calls? you're argument is absolutely flawed. there are plenty of crappy quarterbacks who have a high winning percentage. (ive already given an example) and hall of fame quarterbacks with a low QB rating. there are also qb's with an amazing qb rating that in no way deserve hall of fame consideration. QB rating throughout the league is always going up. qb's of the 70's are lower than the 80's which are lower than the 90's and lower than today. what you are doing is comparing apples to oranges without acknowledging it for the sake of your own argument. in conclusion you are a dumb ass.



Michael Vick is one of the most gifted athletes to ever play in the NFL. He is so gifted in fact, he literally put the whole team on his back and carried them to the playoffs. He's probably the worst example you could have come up with actually, and his winning percentage is still 10 percent less than McNabb's, with considerably less time played. 

I've already conceded to the fact that passer rating isn't the best way to go about valuing a QB which is why I presented the other stats. Not quite sure why you're still bringing this up... 

Of course there are _some_ shitty QB's with decent winning percentages, but they were on good teams with very different philosphies. Trent Dilfer and Brad Johnson come to mind immidiately. They were asked not to lose games, allowing defense and a solid running attacks to win ballgames, opposed to what Andy Reid has asked of Donovan. There is just no arguing a QB's winning percentage when your offense passes almost 70% of the time!! Donovan has won 65% of the games he's started and was asked to carry most of the workload his entire career without anyone to even throw to for the bulk of it. 

How people consider him overrated, and how you consider _that_ comparing apples to oranges I guess is too much for this dumbass to comprehend..


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Michael Vick is one of the most gifted athletes to ever play in the NFL. He is so gifted in fact, he literally put the whole team on his back and carried them to the playoffs. He's probably the worst example you could have come up with actually, and his winning percentage is still 10 percent less than McNabb's, with considerably less time played.
> 
> I've already conceded to the fact that passer rating isn't the best way to go about valuing a QB which is why I presented the other stats. Not quite sure why you're still bringing this up...
> 
> ...



WOW. I understand now. You suck Donovans dick. dude what ever works for you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought politics was a rough topic.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2008)

jeez...you guys are getting to personal over this.

anyway, the reason i think he is overrated is because people seem to give him a ton of credit when he hasn't been able to string together consistent seasons....he is injured, then he is healthy but the team is playing mediocre, then he gets injured and garcia comes in a navigates the team pretty well, then donovan comes back and they are okay but he gets injured again.

I think if he was healthy for a significant amount of time, we would be able to see what a great player he _potentially_ could be (or could have been), but because things seem to be so up and down in his career, I think that he is more of a "could have been" type of player and people tend to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Nov 26, 2008)

i think he needs to leave the chunky soup commercials alone and read the NFL rule book


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I think that he is more of a "could have been" type of player and people tend to give him the benefit of the doubt.



Cause he is black


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Cause he is black


 
I'm glad you brought this up:

Blacks can't win Super Bowls


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't even understand whats being argued here.

If McNabb and some other stars have similar stats, why can't you argue that they had similar careers?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 27, 2008)

Another blow out?  We shall see.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

thanksgiving football has been boring as shit this year!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 28, 2008)

P-funk said:


> thanksgiving football has been boring as shit this year!



All those games were shit.  I at least hoped for a decent game between Arizona and Philly, however I know that any west coast team that has travelled east to play hasn't won this year.... so I wasn't too optimistic.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> All those games were shit.  I at least hoped for a decent game between Arizona and Philly, however I know that any west coast team that has travelled east to play hasn't won this year.... so I wasn't too optimistic.



They said last night that west coast teams traveling to the east coast are a combined 0-15 this year. Wow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 30, 2008)

The sports forum could use more non-MMA heated debates.

Red Sox vs Yankees ain't much of a debate anymore since the Yankees suck so horribly these days.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 30, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The sports forum could use more non-MMA heated debates.
> 
> Red Sox vs Yankees ain't much of a debate anymore since the Yankees suck so horribly these days.



Lets talk about the Detroit Lions.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Lets talk about the Detroit Lions.




Will they win a game?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 1, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Will they win a game?



Their remaining schedule:

Minnesota
at Indianapolis
New Orleans
at Green Bay


I predict they will beat Green Bay week 17.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Their remaining schedule:
> 
> Minnesota
> at Indianapolis
> ...




HAHA.... that is what I keep thinking... and I am a Green Bay fan


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 6, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> passer rating is a horrible indication of how good a quarterback is if you are comparing across generations of quarterbacks. if you want to compare contemporaries with it then fine, but any list comparing bart star and johnny unitas with daunte cullpepper is an exercise in the absurd IMO


CHFF: Welcome to the Golden Age of Passing - NFL - SI.com


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> CHFF: Welcome to the Golden Age of Passing - NFL - SI.com




Nobody disagreed with you on this point. But returning to a thread a week later to pat yourself on the back further backs my point that you're a complete douche bag.


----------

